# American Pit Bull Terrier/Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cross?



## pittiemouth (Mar 13, 2012)

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/53266_1734413605253_6553805_o.jpg

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/425317_3540416554198_1842779115_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/404150_3653667345397_1458477551_n.jpg



She is about 43lbs


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

It's possible but I'm not too sure. Your dog's coloring is a lot like my pitbull's, Killian. 










He's supposedly full pitbull, but I have no way of being sure, either. When he was a puppy he didn't really look much like it, but now that he's a little over two he's starting to really look it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

>


I'd believe there was staffy in her.


----------

